# I need help colour matching



## bhadie.Nixole (May 16, 2017)

Hey guys!
I'm fairly new here and don't know what the heck I'm doing but, I am currently a mac NW20 and was wondering if anyone would know what shade I would be in the Bare Minerals original foundation?


----------



## shellygrrl (May 17, 2017)

(Moved to Recommendations.)

In which MAC foundation are you NW20?


----------

